# Kernel panic on new gentoo vmware guest [SOLVED]

## cgill27

** Solved - added the right kernel items and its working fine now

I get a kernel panic during boot up at the point the root partition is to be mounted, will you please look over my .config file, lsmod, and lspci to see what I'm missing, I can't figure it out?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown-block(0,0)
> 
> Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:
> ...

 

I followed the gentoo wiki for doing this, so its not the lsilogic scsi controller bug, i'm using buslogic scsi controller.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_Gentoo_on_VMware

I'm sure my grub.conf and /etc/fstab are correct, I'll post here if needed.

/boot is ext2

/ is ext3

Gentoo vmware guest running in VMWare server 1.0.5 on a Windows2003 server host.

Hardware is an HP DL145 G2.

Kernel config file:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #
> 
> # Automatically generated make config: don't edit
> ...

 

lsmod output from gentoo livecd:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> livecd etc # lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> ...

 

lsmod output from livecd:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> livecd etc # lspci
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 01)
> ...

 

/boot/grub/grub.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> default 0
> 
> timeout 30
> ...

 

/etc/fstab:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2
> 
> /dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1
> ...

 

Thanks for your help!

----------

## cgill27

Here is the kernel config file difference for me getting it to work:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # diff --suppress-common-lines /root/mykernelconfig/nonworking-config /usr/src/linux/.config
> 
> 4c4
> ...

 

----------

## Rogueshoten

Could you post the full config?  It's a bit of effort to figure out which lines are new from the diff, and which ones are changed.  Also, it'd be hugely helpful to other people to have a proper config posted that they could refer to; the one that's currently up at the HowTo Wiki is around 3 years old, which puts it far behind the curve for current versions of VMWare.

----------

## yther

Yes, that might be nice.   :Smile: 

I've abandoned the effort, but I was attempting to install Gentoo on a VM, using a physical disk, and I had seemingly random lockups while running from the LiveCD inside the VM.  (Host was Kubuntu 8.10, guest was Gentoo amd64 2008.0-r1.)  I wound up installing via chroot from a running Ubuntu system, instead of using the VM.  Having a complete kernel config might provide some clues regarding what's required for a successful installation as a guest in VMware.

----------

